# Wilco's ANH Han Solo Blaster



## PhilipMarlowe (Jan 23, 2004)

My newest from the Sarge, black resin never photograph's well but this is a sweetly detailed kit and looks very accurate when compared to shots I've found of the original prop. Like the original prop masters, Sarge used a Mauser Broomhandle as the basis of Han's pistol, so the size looks and feels right. This shots right out of the box, as you can see clean-up will be minimal, nice casting Sarge!


----------



## Opus Penguin (Apr 19, 2004)

What is the cost of the kit?


----------



## PhilipMarlowe (Jan 23, 2004)

With a little clean-up, right off the bat you got a great model of the Mauser. It's very cool how the barrel assembly slides onto tracks on top of the receiver, ditto for the hammer assembly. The parts fit very nicely together even without any glue!

A couple of tips for anybody else that's doing one of these. I had a hard time figuring out how this fit together at first since the kit comes with no instructions, but the reason I was having problems were my own misperceptions about the blaster. First thing I thought the sight went along the guns centerline, it doesn't, it's offset to the right hand side. Second, you're supposed to chop off the nicely cast sight and triangular plate on the barrel, if you look a good pic of the hero, it's obvious they chopped the barrel, then slipped a larger diameter of tube/pipe over the barrel, then the suppressor was attached to that larger tubing. I'm going to cut her down tonight and take her to the local hobby shop in the morning to figure out the right size tubing.


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

Beautiful, clean well cast kit!


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

I got to get me one of those!!Look forward to seeing what you do to it.

Regards, Mark


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

Looks great! Awesome work from Sgt Wilco, as always. What's the retail on that, Scott?


----------



## PhilipMarlowe (Jan 23, 2004)

I thought the slide mechanism was so frakkin' cool I took a picture that shows how it works better, amazing you got tolerances like that between parts Sarge!










You can see the crisp detail a lot better too.



> What's the retail on that, Scott?


I ordered this from Sarge along with 5 other guns and I don't honestly don't remember! Hopefully Sarge will chime in with price and ordering info. He has the parts to do the 4-5 versions of the blaster shown in the original trilogy, this one is the ANH hero version.


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

You are going to make this one, a working blaster?


----------



## PhilipMarlowe (Jan 23, 2004)

Lloyd Collins said:


> You are going to make this one, a working blaster?


Nope, I'm going to do this as either the stay-at-home blaster, or the shiftless-unemployed-on-welfare blaster


----------



## jheilman (Aug 30, 2001)

<generic politician voice>Which is exactly why I have a comprehensive plan to provide much needed financial relief to working blasters.</generic politician voice>  

Nice kit. If I had unlimited funds, I'd be giving the Sarge much of it...however...


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

Kewelness on the pics, Scott. Thanks! 

I'd love to get some prop weapons and stuff along these lines, but just can't. Maybe sometime in the not-too-distant future. I'm pretty proud of my TOS Colonial Blaster, tho!


----------



## Captain April (May 1, 2004)

Me want.  

And one o' them Mal Reynolds pistols, too.

What'd be the cost on those two, Sarge?

And is there a webpage I can peruse?


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

Sadly, I don't believe that he's got a website. I wish, tho!


----------



## Daikaiju1 (Apr 26, 2005)

Try Megahobby, never bought any Wilco items there, but always see some when I am looking through the SF pages.

Anyone else find there site a bit awkward tho?


----------



## Sgt Wilco (Jan 29, 2004)

Hi guys---
Sorry to be late to the party, been sick for 2 danged weeks (Lyme Disease TOTALLY screws up your immune system, especially when it goes undiagnosed for 20+ years...).

The ANH Hero Blaster kit goes for $60.00 plus $5.00 shipping. I also do the 'ANH Greedo Killer' version for the same price.

I take check, money order and Paypal... PM me for details!

I don't have a website, but send me your EMail addie and I'll send you JPEGs of my catalog...

---Da Sarge


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Sorry to here about your illness, from Lyme Disease. Thankfully you are alive.


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

Dang, sorry to hear that, Sarge! Hope you continue to improve!


----------



## PhilipMarlowe (Jan 23, 2004)

Hey Billl, this oughta cheer you up, it's a rare picture of the thought-to-be-lost Corellian Sniper version of the pistol from deleted scenes from _A New Hope._

Naw, just kidding, actually it shows a piece of 19/32" brass tubing fits snugly onto the barrel stub and into the suppressor. It fits so snugly you don't have to worry about shimming or filling either end.


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

No wonder Greedo didn't have a chance!


----------



## PhilipMarlowe (Jan 23, 2004)

A coat of primer always helps tie it all together, still working out the "lens" for the scope. Still haven't glued the barrel, hammer assembly, suppressor, folding sight, or the slide, everything just fits together real nice!


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

That looks freakin awesome already!! I HAVE TO GET ONE!!
Sarge, I hope you feel better sir.

High Regards, Mark


----------



## PhilipMarlowe (Jan 23, 2004)

My crappy digital camera doesn't really do it it justice, you can plainly read the stamped "WAFFENFABRIK MAUSER OBERNDORF NECKAR" on the gun, the range markings on the fold-up sight, and the "HENSOLDT" trademark and setting markings on the scope.

The fit and detail are really amazing. it was a lot of fun working on this while I was watching the High Def _Star Wars _ marathon on CinemaxHD yesterday!


----------



## Sgt Wilco (Jan 29, 2004)

Thanks for the good wishes and kind words--- Let me just tell you guys: If you grew up in the Tick Belt and have any of the classic Lyme Disease symptoms (mine included flu-like symptoms without the fever and vertigo/loss of balance due to inner ear damage), GET THEE TO A DOCTOR, PRONTO!!! I got diagnosed about 4 years ago and they put me on the ThermoNuclear AntiBiotic Regimen (TM) for a month, plus steroids to help with the inflammation I had in my inner ear... And I thought the symptoms of the disease were bad! After the suckiest month of my life, though, I started feeling INCREDIBLE--- Literally the best I'd felt in 20 years. Now, the only lingering symptom is a marked susceptibility to infection. People think I'm anti-social or hate their kids--- Nope, just don't wanna be bedridden for a week!

Oh, back to the gun--- GREAT job so far!!! 

SUPER-SECRET WEATHERING TIP FOR THE ANH BLASTER:
Use SILVER Rub-N-Buff to simulate metal wear on the pistol, scope and mount hardware, but Antique Gold on the scope front, rear and knob (the Hensoldt scope was a steel tube, but the knob and end fittings were brass). 
And of course, make sure to buff over the 'Hensoldt Wetzlar Dialyt' inscription to REALLY make it pop... 

---Da sarge


----------



## PhilipMarlowe (Jan 23, 2004)

Thanks for the weathering tips, Sarge, especially about the brass hardware. What's the story on the coloring of the "mysterious" disc, is there any definative record of it? in some promo pics, it looks silver, but it's hard to tell if it's a silver mysterious disc, or silver paint underneath where it fell off!

Here's where I am, I'm still working on the scope, but the guns will be ready for weathering soon. I think the grip color came out nice, I used Badger Air Opaque "Brown" darkened with a drop of "Burnt Sienna".


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

I agree about the grip, nice color. Looking good so far, and waiting for better.


----------



## Sgt Wilco (Jan 29, 2004)

The Magic Mystery Disc was, in fact, spray-painted silver. Photos of the original prop after it fell off show a round patch of 'case-hardened' looking steel where it used to be. Google 'case-hardened receiver' and look at pics of old case-hardened rifle receivers... they look mottled (from silver to blued) because the different steel formulations used in the mix hold finish differently. A case-hardened appearance is typical on old firearms whose blueing has faded.
---Da sarge


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Sarge, I have bought black power guns in the past, and the locks and hammer were case hardened. It was a finish on the guns, instead of blueing. Any difference?


----------



## Dave Hussey (Nov 20, 1998)

Lyme disease? Sounds British. :lol: I know - that's baaaaaad! :drunk: 

Hmmm. Never been a big fan of gun kits. But this thread is causing me to reconsider that. And it is a Star Wars piece! Lovely work too Phil!! :thumbsup: 

Huzz


----------



## portland182 (Jul 19, 2003)

Dave Hussey said:


> Lyme disease? Sounds British. :lol: I know - that's baaaaaad! :drunk:



We Brits can't claim the credit for everything you know...  

Lyme disease or Lyme borreliosis is the most common tick-borne disease in the United States and Europe, and *one of the fastest growing infectious diseases in the United States*. It was first described in the United States in the town of Old Lyme, Connecticut in 1975, but has now been reported in most parts of the United States.

from

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lyme_disease

Jim


----------



## Sgt Wilco (Jan 29, 2004)

*Case-Hardened*

Hi Lloyd---
There's a difference in the metallurgy between case-hardening and faded/disappearing blueing, but the appearance can be VERY similar. One of my original Navy Colts has severely-faded blueing on the barrel; instead of fading uniformly it has gone in a blotchy pattern--- Almost bare polished steel in some spots, some brown-colored blueing and some cobalt blueing. It looks very similar in appearance to case-hardening. I used 'case-hardened' as opposed to 'unevenly faded antique blueing' because it was an easier Google search for something that looked similar...
That Navy Colt, by the way, is one of the few guns in my collection that I will never shoot because of its intrinsic historic value; it's named to a sergeant in the 1st Virginia Infantry (the 'Stonewall Division')...

---Da Sarge


----------



## PhilipMarlowe (Jan 23, 2004)

Scoped and weathered. 




























Since this prop disapeared after the first film, I used the Sarge's advice and the OOP Master Replicas ANH Blaster as my paint guide:

http://www.rebelscum.com/mrhananhblaster.asp

I'm pretty happy with this, great kit Sarge!


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Beautifull!!!!!!!!


----------



## sbaxter (Jan 8, 2002)

I'd come to your house to take it away from you, but you'd just blast me with it! 

Qapla'

SSb


----------



## Sgt Wilco (Jan 29, 2004)

Yeah... But who would shoot first? As I recall, it was PhillipMarlowe--- But in the Special Edition it'd be sbaxter...

Back to the topic, though--- Bang-Up job, my man!!! Love your weathering job; too many guys build the guns up and leave them pretty; yours looks authentic!

---Da Sarge


----------



## PhilipMarlowe (Jan 23, 2004)

Thanks for the kind words guys! The Master Replicas is nicer, but imho it's not $940 nicer than mine!

Seriously, Sarge really did an outstanding job, with a couple of hours work anybody can produce an great replica from this kit.


----------



## sbaxter (Jan 8, 2002)

Sgt Wilco said:


> Yeah... But who would shoot first? As I recall, it was PhillipMarlowe--- But in the Special Edition it'd be sbaxter...


Yeah, but either way, the scene ends with PhillipMarlowe saying, "Sorry for the mess ..."

Qapla'

SSB


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

Sweet job, Scott! Man, that looks like it walked off the sound stage at Pinewood Studios! Excellent work.


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Did another great looking gun. Nice weathering!


----------



## Dave Hussey (Nov 20, 1998)

Ditto that!

Really nice work!!

Huzz


----------



## combatgerbil (Dec 31, 2006)

Do you sell just the parts as a kit?.. ie the scope set, flash-hider and front grill pieces. As I am in need of a good kit for my mauser but am so fat unable to find a decent resin ANH kit.
Cheers..


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

Sgt Wilco said:


> There's a difference in the metallurgy between case-hardening and faded/disappearing blueing...


Not that anyone really cares but, technically, this is an inaccurate statement.

Blueing is a _chemical_ treatment for the sole purpose of making metal more appealing cosmetically; the only "metallurgical" change is that it chemically etches the surface of the metal, causing it to corrode (rust). This chemical treatment dyes the surface of the metal to the desired appearance.

Case hardening, on the other hand, is a _thermal_ treatment used to make the surface of the material much more durable and resistant to wear and tear. A commercial furnace is used to heat the metal to a specified temperature, and the atmosphere within the furnace infuses carbon into the surface of the metal; the more carbon, the harder the steel is. Unfortunately, harder steel is also more brittle, which is why they only harden the surface, or "case" of the part, giving it far better surface durability with a stable core. Metallurgically, this treatment changes the structure of the steel on a microscopic level. It does change the surface appearance of the metal, but that's only a by-product of the process.

The bottom line is, blueing makes it look pretty, case hardening makes it work better and longer.

Just a little book learnin' from yer ol' Uncle Zombie. We now return you to your regularly scheduled fun.


----------



## Captain April (May 1, 2004)

If I wasn't planning to move in a couple weeks, I'd be ordering one of those right now, along with that Firefly pistol.

Maybe in February...


----------



## Severus Alexand (Oct 16, 2008)

wow.......:thumbsup:
that is freaking amazing!


----------



## J. Cox (Oct 5, 2010)

*ANH Blaster*

That is a fantastic cast and a fantastic finish! Well done!


----------



## jheilman (Aug 30, 2001)

Wow, this thread popped back up from the past. Not that I mind looking at that beautiful replica again.


----------



## Tim Nolan (Jul 9, 2008)

Man you did a really nice jb onthis thing, it's very realistic looking with all your weathering work. I'm going to have to try one of these kits one of these days.....(in my spare time....) 

Great job! :thumbsup:


----------



## mikephys (Mar 16, 2005)

Stunning work. Wow. This IS a post brought back from the ancient past. 
Is this kit still available? If so from whom? CultTVman no longer has it listed on his site.


----------



## jheilman (Aug 30, 2001)

Wilco used to sell them on eBay. Might give that a try.


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

Just an fyi, his eBay username is "wilcomodels"; no Han Solo blasters listed at the moment.


----------

